# Anavar Timing



## MissLol (Mar 26, 2017)

Hi everyone, I have a quick question about anavar. I've taken it before (22 year old female) and really liked how I felt on it, my results in the gym, etc. I follow a proper diet, and exercise routine as well. I have taken it upon myself to become as educated as possible in the realm of lifting and being the best you can be, so anyone that can contribute to my knowledge would be appreciated!

*My dilemma is this:* I take a stimulant pro drug (Vyvanse, 50 mgs) for my ADD. I have been on it for 3 years, every single day, function beautifully and do alll the things I want to do in a day. In addition to working out I have 2 jobs and often work 12+ hours a day 6 days a week. I need the focus and drive my meds give me. They help me workout too, along with preworkout. I take my vyvanse when I wake up, wait the hour it takes to kick in, and go workout while I'm fresh and ready to go. Working out after work SUCKS. Rather wake up early and workout first and give it the best of the day's energy every single time.
The last time I took Var I barely had a job (serving for like 4 hours a day) so I didn't feel the need to take my vyvanse. Var was enough to work out and everything was fine. Six week cycle done. Awesome. Then I waited a month to do a new cycle, but this time I had a different work life and felt I needed the focus from vyvanse. I took them both at the same time and felt scary. I was over-stimmed. Obviously. I've taken them both in the same DAY before and was cool, but not together at once in the same swallow lol. Went to the doc for my heart, (I was having random skipping beats) doc said that my heart was fine, just sensitive to fluttering, and that since I do high intensity interval training as cardio that my resting heart rate was low (which is good, more efficient) and that it was easier for hearts to skip beats when they're beating slower. (he didn't know I was on Var however)
My question is this: do I need to take anavar BEFORE working out to be effective. Now I am so used to the drive the vyvanse gives me preworkout I want to keep taking it beforehand...is it possible to see results from taking Var later in the day, post workout? I guess I can also stop being a little bitch and wait to take vyvanse. Just wondering on how important/necessary it is to take var pre-lift. I like to take vyvanse in the morning and I just want to know if I have to change that and have to take anavar before lifting in order to see results. Sorry for the huge post for that one question..I felt like details are better to start rather than being vague
Thank you!


----------



## Megatron28 (Mar 26, 2017)

Anavar is not a stimulant.  It will not make you feel like you have more energy or alertness.  It is a Anabolic Androgenic Steroid.  The key with Anavar (or any steroid) is to obtain serum saturation levels.  You do this by dosing it based on the half life.  Anavar's half life is about 9 hours -- although if I recall correctly there maybe some differences in this for men and women.  So based on the half life, many try to take anavar two to three times a day to maintain steady levels throughout the day.  You would just take your full desired daily dose and divide it by the number of times you are going to take.  So if you want to take 3mg per day, you would take 1mg at a time if you take it every 8 hours.

Just continue to take your ADD med as usual.  Anavar will not affect it and vice versa.  There are no drug interactions between the two of them.


----------



## Georgia (Mar 26, 2017)

MissLol said:


> My question is this: do I need to take var BEFORE working out to be effective. Now I am so used to the drive the vyvanse gives me preworkout I want to keep taking it beforehand...is it possible to see results from taking Var later in the day, post workout? I guess I can also stop being a little bitch and wait to take vyvanse. Just wondering on how important/necessary it is to take var pre-lift. I like to take vyvanse in the morning and I just want to know if I have to change that and have to take anavar before lifting in order to see results. Sorry for the huge post for that one question..I felt like details are better to start rather than being vague
> Thank you!



You need to time Var due to its half-life. Var's half life is around 8 hours. So you'll want to take it three times a day, 8 hours apart to keep your blood levels even and keep it at full peak throughout the day. That is what makes Var effective. That is what is important with Var.

If you are doing 60mg of Var a day, you will take 20mg of Var 3 times daily 8 hours apart. Don't worry about taking it before you lift. It's all about getting it in the blood and keeping it there to utilize it the best your body possibly can.

Take your Vyvanse pre-workout...not with Var.


----------



## Youngblood1984 (Mar 26, 2017)

My wife took it and hated it cause it took all her energy away and made her really lathagic , BUT that was her everyone is different so I can second what is said above , just make sure you know how to use it and when to use it just like any . . . .when to take anavar before workout.


----------



## MissLol (Mar 27, 2017)

Georgia said:


> You need to time Var due to its half-life. Var's half life is around 8 hours. So you'll want to take it three times a day, 8 hours apart to keep your blood levels even and keep it at full peak throughout the day. That is what makes Var effective. That is what is important with Var.
> 
> If you are doing 60mg of Var a day, you will take 20mg of Var 3 times daily 8 hours apart. Don't worry about taking it before you lift. It's all about getting it in the blood and keeping it there to utilize it the best your body possibly can.
> 
> Take your Vyvanse pre-workout...not with Var.




Thanks so much for responding!! I feel a lot better about everything thanks!


----------



## MissLol (Mar 27, 2017)

Thanks!! Appreciate the advice!!


----------



## MissLol (Mar 27, 2017)

Thank you so much for replying!!


----------



## jennerrator (Mar 27, 2017)

you do not HAVE to split it up throughout the day, it is a preference IMO as I have done many oral cycles and taken
it 2 hours before training and gotten awesome results 

So, if I were you...I'd take your full dose 2 hours before training and you should be fine.

What's your dose?


----------



## Aoutest (Aug 27, 2021)

When I hear about anxiety with AAS and ADD meds I've got two thoughts/ theories: 

1) When you are on cycle you are (or should be) eating clean and working out hard. This should lead to a more efficient gut, from the stomach through the intestines. My two cents here is I have noticed that when I consume a lot of bone gelatin and insoluble fiber like celery, my innards get nice and efficient and i end up having to cut back on any stims like Adderall, Ritalin, caffeine, ECA... or I can get over stimulated.

2) If you get anxious after taking an oral like anavar, it should't be aromatized estrogen because that compound doesn't aromatize or convert to DHT. That being said, if your var is not var to begin with or its got an aromatizing compound mixed in with it, it could be causing estrogen aromatization and higher E levels can really cause some anxiety (See guys on droll having panic attacks).


----------



## Harley 9626 (Sep 11, 2021)

jennerrator said:


> you do not HAVE to split it up throughout the day, it is a preference IMO as I have done many oral cycles and taken
> it 2 hours before training and gotten awesome results
> 
> So, if I were you...I'd take your full dose 2 hours before training and you should be fine.
> ...


Good information I have been taking my dose about 2 to 3 hrs before working out and it’s good


----------



## Dnewell2004 (Sep 11, 2021)

My wife takes hers 1st thing in the morning and an hour and a half before evening workouts


----------

